# Way to much snow no turkey hunting this weekend



## Dang Dawg (Jan 14, 2013)

Had to decide if we are going to make a plan for this weekends hunting trip. Turkey opens on Saturday, Just hate to waste resources, aka money, trying to hunt turkey in ten feet of snow. Turkey lost. Maybe a prairie dog blasting trip will fill the weekend till bear Tuesday??? The forecast today is our first over 70* day in 182 days, but calling for snow on Saturday, CRAP !!!! Will it NEVER end? Last year the season closed in MAY and the snow never did melt enough to get out after them. Probably a good thing there was a very high mortality from winter kill. I'm thinking the same this year too. Turkey don't naturally live here and need to be stocked periodically to maintain a viable population. On the other hand we have seen a huge INCRESE in Sharptail grouse so far. Ran across MANY very active Leks ( 



 ) with a ton of sharpies dancing.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice pics of sharpies !


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

sorry to hear about the poor conditions for the turkey season

we are finally having nice enough weather here to melt the snow fast

im gonna go out today and see if i can get in to public land today and start scouting for our turkey season

its starts in less than 2 weeks,i wont hunt untill may(bow season,5 weeks long)

i thought we were giong to have a high mortallity rate this year because of the long hard snowy winter

but the flock i have been seeing look to be striving yet

lots of birds and they all look very healthy

dont look like the winter took its toll on them, thankfully

but they still seem to be in their winter flocks,unusual for this time of year

havent seen a trutter as of yet or heard a gobble

hopefully by may they will be breeding


----------



## OHIOOutdoors2 (May 1, 2013)

Bummer. I'm excited I get to go on my very first turkey hunt this spring.


----------



## Beta (Mar 3, 2014)

Bummer indeed! It's been one interesting winter/spring. I still have a little snow in the yard and the weather man says 72 degrees tomorrow. I have a feeling we'll be skipping spring and going straight to summer. We'll see!


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

Hopefully you will be able to get out sometime and get after some. We are heading a little East this weekend as youth season opens up.


----------

